# Not a scam



## midwestsalt (4 mo ago)

I need 10 posts to reach out to SushiLover for their Capita slush slasher.


----------



## midwestsalt (4 mo ago)

I need 9 posts to reach out to SushiLover for their Capita slush slasher.


----------



## midwestsalt (4 mo ago)

I need 8 posts to reach out to SushiLover for their Capita slush slasher.


----------



## midwestsalt (4 mo ago)

I need 7 posts to reach out to SushiLover for their Capita slush slasher.


----------



## midwestsalt (4 mo ago)

I need 6 posts to reach out to SushiLover for their Capita slush slasher.


----------



## midwestsalt (4 mo ago)

I need 5 posts to reach out to SushiLover for their Capita slush slasher.


----------



## midwestsalt (4 mo ago)

I need 4 posts to reach out to SushiLover for their Capita slush slasher.


----------



## midwestsalt (4 mo ago)

I need 3 posts to reach out to SushiLover for their Capita slush slasher.


----------



## midwestsalt (4 mo ago)

I need 2 posts to reach out to SushiLover for their Capita slush slasher.


----------



## midwestsalt (4 mo ago)

I need 1 post to reach out to SushiLover for their Capita slush slasher.


----------



## midwestsalt (4 mo ago)

1 more?


----------



## midwestsalt (4 mo ago)

Well... This did not work. @SushiLover - if you see this I am interested. I just have no idea how I am supposed to contact you with a new profile.


----------



## robotfood99 (Mar 19, 2016)

ADDENDUM 2: Because of the ongoing scam plague, we've implemented a forum policy of requiring 10 posts from new members before they can post in B&S. Please DO NOT post a bunch of mean-nothing, throwaway posts just to get your minimum count. Members will see that and assume you're a scammer. Please DO NOT try to get around this restriction by posting your ad in BOARDS or some other forum. It will simply be deleted.


----------



## midwestsalt (4 mo ago)

This is not a scam. I'm trying to buy, not sell. I already sold my soul when I moved from Colorado to Wisconsin.


----------



## robotfood99 (Mar 19, 2016)

midwestsalt said:


> This is not a scam. I'm trying to buy, not sell. I already sold my soul when I moved from Colorado to Wisconsin.


So being a buyer entitles you to spam, not scam?


----------



## bseracka (Nov 14, 2011)

You also need to be a member for 10 days


----------



## midwestsalt (4 mo ago)

Alright, well can someone kindly ask @SushiLover to wait 10 days until I can reach out?


----------



## eleveneightnate (4 mo ago)

This is the quality content we're all here for.


----------



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

midwestsalt said:


> Alright, well can someone kindly ask @SushiLover to wait 10 days until I can reach out?


Done, because I found this thread entertaining.


----------



## smellysell (Oct 29, 2018)

midwestsalt said:


> Well... This did not work. @SushiLover - if you see this I am interested. I just have no idea how I am supposed to contact you with a new profile.


Maybe there's a day limit too? You can't message him?


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

smellysell said:


> Maybe there's a day limit too? You can't message him?


Ten posts and ten days, for posting in classifieds _and _for PMs.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

midwestsalt said:


> This is not a scam. I'm trying to buy, not sell. I already sold my soul when I moved from Colorado to Wisconsin.


Well ur failing on all accounts so far... Why don't u change yer tactics and offer up something that contributes or is at least an entertaining introductory survey video of your fine self. Otherwise enjoy your snowboard hell for a few more days.


----------



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

An intro video when they're just trying to buy something is a bit over the top.

They could give their email address in a post breaking up the format. _blah blah @ blah . com_ unless that's also against a rule.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

If you look at that thread about the kid's handlebar, you'll see that except for a couple of forum old-timers kibitzing, it's all people with 1-3 posts. And the only person with the item is trying to steer everyone onto FB marketplace.

So a bunch of people come on, try to buy and sell something, and are never seen again. Probably half of them are scammers. Thus the rules. Yes, they make it hard for newbs to buy and sell. That's the point. We're not craigslist. The B&S section is for members, not for blow-ins.


----------



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

Yeah but when it's our regulars trying to offload gear it seems like there's an upside for us. Maybe we need a cut for the SBF Xmas fund.


----------



## Elevation212 (Apr 21, 2019)

Torn between how funny this post is and wanting to fuck with this guy by buying the slush slasher


----------



## TheHolyMountain (10 mo ago)

….and turn it into a garden bench


----------



## jeffahonen (4 mo ago)

I find this funny because there is a board in the classifieds that I want to buy but cannot contact him either.


----------



## Elevation212 (Apr 21, 2019)

jeffahonen said:


> I find this funny because there is a board in the classifieds that I want to buy but cannot contact him either.


yes this forum is looking for people that want to be part of the. Community not just a Craigslist for boards


----------



## El Cholo Rojo (3 mo ago)

Not a scam is exactly what a scam would say


----------



## midwestsalt (4 mo ago)

Alright, alright. Cool fact about midwestsalt. My daily park board for 10 years doubled as a working board game. Finally retired this year. #149/150.

SnowDB


----------

